# FL, Largo/Pinellas County



## okuth0r (Nov 19, 2005)

Ive tried before but here i try again. I am looking to start a 3.5 DnD gorup, to play once a week at my place. Preferably week days. I the DM, intend to run a Eberron game, am a 15 year gaming veteran. have DM multiple campaigns. I am however a single father, and prefer to DM at home, game could start from 5 on and last till max 1AM, up to players not me. Looking for 4 to start, have one allready, and maby another. Feel Free to email me, okuth0r@yahoo.com (zero by the R), i also use aim and yahoo messengers with the same id.


----------



## FoG (Jul 26, 2006)

Please excuse my ignorance but could you possibly mean key largo?


----------



## okuth0r (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry, no, largo is south of clearwater, north of Pinellas park, and west of Tampa.


----------

